# Here are some pics of my new trio



## mantisboy (Aug 19, 2010)

The first pic is my Male...David whose eyes are completely black right now, checking me out as I type this. Bertha-green who was being a little camera shy, I'll get a more fitting picture of her later. Goliath doing what Goliath does when she's not eating, hanging upside down in the prone position. I think the pic of the decapitated male I found in my side yard might be why Bertha's thorax was so swollen....????

The last pic I took about 45 minutes ago of David having lunch. I don't know how Bertha got so big. We caught some hoppers and put them in with her, she instantly woke up. But so far she makes the faint strikes at them, but doesn't seem to be able to connect. Maybe she's just not that hungry, she must be pretty good cause she's pretty big.

Oh well, hope you enjoyed the pics...


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

It sounds like Bertha might be ready to lay an oothecae! If she looks inflated and refuses to eat that would be my guess. My Chinese got EXTREMELY restless right before she laid too, for a couple of days prior. Hope this is the case!


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Laura G said:


> It sounds like Bertha might be ready to lay an oothecae! If she looks inflated and refuses to eat that would be my guess. My Chinese got EXTREMELY restless right before she laid too, for a couple of days prior. Hope this is the case!


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of better pics of my green girl, can you tell is she's ready to lay an oothecae? If she does lay an oothecae does it mean she will die shortly afterwards? Should I remove her feeder bugs, they only seem to be making her nervous. A Hopper walked right between her legs as she was hanging upside down and she freaked out and fell.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

If the feeders are making her nervous, I would take them out. In my experience with my Chinese, swollen + not eating + restlessness = ootheca laying.

She's a beauty, by the way!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know where people get the idea that if their mantis lays an ooth that she will then die, I have had this asked a total of 3 times I think this week. They do not die after laying ooths, they usually will live a good 3 or more months when laying and should lay 4 to 6 eggs. She should be fine, make sure she has a drink and leave her alone with no feeders, she is not hungry and will eat after she lays her eggs.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea, I completely glazed over that question. I would find it more feasible that the males die after mating


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 19, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I don't know where people get the idea that if their mantis lays an ooth that she will then die, I have had this asked a total of 3 times I think this week. They do not die after laying ooths, they usually will live a good 3 or more months when laying and should lay 4 to 6 eggs. She should be fine, make sure she has a drink and leave her alone with no feeders, she is not hungry and will eat after she lays her eggs.


I read it here,(http://everything2.com/title/Praying+mantis) "lays her eggs, dies". I also read other articles that conflicted with that, so I thought I would ask. How long should I give her to see if she is ready to deposit an oothcae? Can you tell by the pics what stage she is at? Are there any wrong questions when you are a newbie on this forum?

On behalf Bertha-green and myself, thank you for the compliment...she is a beauty indeed.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

idahomantid said:


> I read it here,(http://everything2.c.../Praying+mantis) "lays her eggs, dies". I also read other articles that conflicted with that, so I thought I would ask. How long should I give her to see if she is ready to deposit an oothcae? Can you tell by the pics what stage she is at? Are there any wrong questions when you are a newbie on this forum?
> 
> On behalf Bertha-green and myself, thank you for the compliment...she is a beauty indeed.


Gotta love how easy it is to find incorrect info on the web! :lol: There's not really a way to tell any of the things you're asking. When she lays the oothecae it comes out almost like a foam and she'll lay in a particular pattern in a particular way. She may lay only a few days from now or more. My Chinese went without food for about a week before she laid. Don't hesitate to ask questions, because if you don't understand there's only one way to learn! The search feature is really awesome on here too and can help you find very specific answers. I recommend using it ad nauseum!  

That article is worded very strangely, but in the end I don't think it's actually saying they'll die after they lay (although if you don't know any better it's easy to misunderstand!).


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Gotta love how easy it is to find incorrect info on the web! :lol: There's not really a way to tell any of the things you're asking. When she lays the oothecae it comes out almost like a foam and she'll lay in a particular pattern in a particular way. She may lay only a few days from now or more. My Chinese went without food for about a week before she laid. Don't hesitate to ask questions, because if you don't understand there's only one way to learn! The search feature is really awesome on here too and can help you find very specific answers. I recommend using it ad nauseum!
> 
> That article is worded very strangely, but in the end I don't think it's actually saying they'll die after they lay (although if you don't know any better it's easy to misunderstand!).


Thank you so much Laura G, I sincerely appreciate your input and kind words. I went ahead and hooked Bertha up by removing all the Hoppers and left 1 cricket, just in case. I also gave her some much needed water by using a Q-tip, she must have been thirsty she drank about 6-7 drops. I also changed the stick in her crib to a much thicker one that goes almost to the top so she can hang upside down easier and stripped the leaves off.

On top of the whole oothcae-mortality thing, I learned another thing today. The Beta-Fish Aquarium I have is partitioned in the middle with a clear pane of plastic. Goliath, my other female is on the other side. Goliath has been motionless hanging upside after eating this morning. It appears that she was in rest-state for a couple of hours. During that time Bertha also hung upside down on the other side of the divider....everything seemed cool. Then, Goliath for lack of a better term "woke up" and instantly went into defense posture mode flaring her wings and striking the divider at Bertha.

Poor Bertha, I felt terrible...like she doesn't have enough going on. So I took a sheet of 8.5 x 11 labeling paper and lined the partition so the girls can't see each other. It appears that both Bertha and Goliath appreciated it. I had noticed earlier that Bertha's antennae were hanging down low, but with the new changes and after having a nice drink of water her antennae are pointing at a straight up 45 degree angle...she seems happier. Goliath has gone back into rest mode and I feel like a better mantid owner after the days events. I plan on giving Bertha water 3 times a day, until the oothcae appears or until her appetite returns. I would put a lid of water on the flooring, but it appears that she is having a lot of difficulty moving around.

If you learn something new everyday, you realize just how much you don't know! We're getting there


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 20, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I don't know where people get the idea that if their mantis lays an ooth that she will then die, I have had this asked a total of 3 times I think this week. They do not die after laying ooths, they usually will live a good 3 or more months when laying and should lay 4 to 6 eggs. She should be fine, make sure she has a drink and leave her alone with no feeders, she is not hungry and will eat after she lays her eggs.


I saw in a mantis movie actually. Forget the name, but it showed a female laying an ooth, and then cleaning herself before dying. Then they showed ants feasting on her body. Pretty informative movie actually. Think it was alien something.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2010)

Those are european mantids, not chinese. The one does sounds like an ooth is soon to be layed. Classic signs. The best way to provide them water is a daily mist with a water bottle. Also, most mantis information regarding care on the internet is incorrect.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> Also, most mantis information regarding care on the internet is incorrect.


I have to agree. Most of the stuff you find is incorrect. Try hibiscusmile's site www.mantisplace.com or Yen_saw's sight www.usamantis.com for some credible information and care sheets.

As for water, on the bottom is a drowning risk and they never go down on the floor to find it anyhow (although I have had a nymph drown like that before). Just mist her with a water bottle and she'll drink off herself and whatever is hanging above her. I unknowingly did the same thing when I started and quickly realized the only ones drinking out of it were the crickets!


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you use regular tap water, I read to use springwater because the chlorine in tap water would be bad for them?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 20, 2010)

idahomantid said:


> Can you use regular tap water, I read to use springwater because the chlorine in tap water would be bad for them?


There's a lot of additives and containments in tap water, so I don't use it myself. Distilled water is best. I use a filter attachment on my faucet and fill up gallon containers and let them sit uncovered to dechlorinate for 24-36 hours, then use that water to fill my spray bottle. It's the best I can do. I use that for my goldfish too


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2010)

idahomantid said:


> Can you use regular tap water, I read to use springwater because the chlorine in tap water would be bad for them?


Yes you can. I used tap water for years. I switched to distilled because it won't leave scale on the glass when it dries.


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yes you can. I used tap water for years. I switched to distilled because it won't leave scale on the glass when it dries.


I went ahead and boiled some water for 20 minutes to expel the chlorine....but that's good info for the future. Thanks

Just added another male for a full quartet today. Mantids mantids everywhere!


----------

